#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 超萌小獅小虎照

## J.C.

這個版真是乾啊
我來分享一點照片澆澆水吧
以下這些照片大都是在網站deviantart搜尋來的
那裡有很多專拍動物的攝影師 檔名後面就是攝影師的da帳號名
大貓小時候怎麼都這麼可愛啊 *流鼻血*

----------


## yoyo虎

這些照片好可愛喔~~
尤其是第一隻
腿超短的~~~
後面有一張滿像熊的
感謝J.C.大的分享

話說在下不太會畫獸型
畢竟獸的體型哪裡該瘦哪裡該胖
不是看著鏡子就能畫出來的~
這些照片對在下都很有幫助呢~~~

其實也是可以舉辦一些投票
像是"你是什麼顏色的貓科動物"
或者是"如果有一天一隻老虎殺死了你的家人，你還會喜歡老虎嗎"之類....

不過至少
目前這個版對在下來說還是有用處的
畫圖時都可以回來翻翻舊文章

----------


## 小步

小貓咪，好可愛唷>ˇ<

唉唷‧‧‧好想摸摸牠唷(流口水

真討人喜歡的小傢伙  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## 幻滅翼改

嗚~ 這太可愛了
這是在引誘衝動者向前飛撲 
然後被可愛的小獅小虎吃掉的姿勢嗎?(攤

----------


## 幻兒

好可愛哦~~（大心）

好想給抱抱他呢！

而且有幾張看起來呆呆的，
格外可愛！

像是第七張，像是在老虎頭上加個問號也很可愛...

話說，圖片的小獅子是白色的？

----------


## J.C.

> 圖片的小獅子是白色的？


後面幾張小獅子是白色沒錯喔
另外這些大都是在動物園拍的 ^^;
我想在野外應該很難拍到做出超萌動作的小傢伙 因為都被媽媽保護的很好吧

----------


## T-Bone

我也很想拍阿~如果能拍的到的話...囧rz

話說台北木柵來了新的獅子之後,還沒時間去見識一下...Orz

麻煩JC贊助一下旅費吧 =v=
哈哈哈...Orz

----------


## 照

喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


肉球!!!肉球!!!!肉球!!!!! 

好棒的肉球!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*我要被肉球淹沒啦!!!!!!!!!!XDXDXD*

痾痾 ...  (擦鼻血

抱歉失態了 =ˇ="

----------


## 許狼中將

真是太可愛了～～
雖然中將比較喜歡小狼！
但是小老虎也非常的可愛！
可以抱走嗎？﹙拖去槍斃﹚

----------


## 幻滅之犬

哇~
實在是太可愛了>///<
有一股衝動
想抱著小獅子一起睡覺><

----------


## Tti

肉球絕對是萌點部位ˇ

好可愛~不管是小獅子還是小老虎都好可愛ˇ
看完後好想去搓家裡貓咪的肉球(炸)

----------


## 影曲

肉球果然是這是上最萌的東西（？

為什麼每一張的表情都好像在叫我快去抱抱他>//口//<

----------


## 班

老虎寶寶跟貓寶寶好像沒什差別
獅子寶寶就一律母獅樣

若鬃毛自出生就有長好像也不錯
長鬃毛的獅寶寶XD

----------


## 幻影紅虎

真可愛好像是把我小時後的照片放上去
腳掌還有小肉球~
很萌真想玩一玩
感謝大大的提供
還有那獅爸爸拿照像機留住自己小孩的影片~

----------


## 山風

嗄嗄嗄～～！！(驚)
為什麼！為什麼！！為什麼可以這麼萌～～～！！！？(炸)



> 大貓小時候怎麼都這麼可愛啊 *流鼻血*


(一起噴XD(!!!!))

----------


## 洛思緹

看完這些照片之後真想把小虎小獅抱起來捏一捏=口=
好萌耶~看來小虎小獅不輸小狼小狗?!

----------


## 雄峰二形

真的好cute.

話說怎麼攻擊力強的動物小時後都很長可愛呢?

(除了大貓外還有鱷魚,

小鱷魚也是很可愛低,

跟長大後的樣子形成強烈的對比...)

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

歐歐歐歐歐歐歐歐歐歐歐歐~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
太可愛啦
好可愛愛愛愛愛愛
(擦擦鼻血)
眾爸爸媽媽們
請問兒子可以各送一支給我嗎?
獅爸媽、虎爸媽：『你找死嗎?』((被咬

----------


## 小劍

都好可愛~~~
所有的照片都毛茸茸的，
在下這一種小動物最沒抵抗力了，
真想抱一下！

----------


## slilialili

這真是太可愛啦!!!*0*
看完會忍不住想要衝去抱阿阿阿阿!!!!(飛奔~撲!)
好想被愛愛的咬喔>\\\<

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

真的是毛茸茸的好可愛喔!
好想抓起來捏一捏  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 靜炎

哇...真的是超可愛的小獅小虎們
謝謝J.C大的分享啊
這些小可愛的圖
炎我都收下了
真想抱抱他們啊...嘻嘻

----------

